# Isn't this so adorable?



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

This lady is really talented. Check out here site. She makes all kinds of neat stuff in crochet.

http://www.cardigan.ltd.uk/exhibitions-index.php?id=11


----------



## mammakim (Feb 2, 2011)

Those are really cute!


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Amazing, some people are so clever.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very cute, so creative.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

These could not get any cuter!! Thank you for the link!!


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

Oui, ceux-ci sont adorables.

(Yes, these are adorable)


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Really some great things!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

So clever


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

Clever AND healthy! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Metaphor Yarns (Jul 4, 2012)

Thx for the link. Too cute!


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

They are so cute and archetypically French. Ooo-la-la


----------



## Crafting101 (Jun 30, 2012)

REALLY cute - how cute would this be for a play food set for a little girl at Christmas????


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

Those are really cute if they are hollow you could use them for pencil covers for gifts for the class of a small child at school. What do you think? Happy Knitting


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Are these calorie FREE?


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Cute site :thumbup:


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

oooooolala!!!!


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Really cute!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

OMG - so stinkin' cute!!!


----------

